# should vets give discount



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

I think if your animale has to be put down that a vet should give a discount 

post what you think peps


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

tbh I don't think they should charge to have a pet put down as it is heart breaking as it is, then they charge a bomb to do it.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Would it cost them any less to do?

How about if its your fault? Do you deserve a discount if the animal has to be put to sleep because of your incompetence?

Where do you draw the line? I voted no as you can probably guess. A vet is still a business at the end of the day.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I can understand you line of thought. But vets are in business, they are a business.

Sadly animals having to be put down through illness or age is upsetting for the owners and of course vets are sad for your loss.

R


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine charged £150 to put down a small golden labrador. For some reason I don't think it cost that much to do.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

no but your still taking up their time and resources. Why should they give up their money for you?

There was nothing to say you couldnt take it out the back and stick a bullet in its head. 

If you dont want to pay there are plenty of other options.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> no but your still taking up their time and resources. Why should they give up their money for you?
> 
> There was nothing to say you couldnt take it out the back and stick a bullet in its head.
> 
> If you dont want to pay there are plenty of other options.


I would take it to the vet but there is plenty of people which couldn't. Not everyone can afford to pay their prices hence why a lot of animals are mistreated due to having no vet care.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Im not entirely sure how the Animal Welfare Act has affected things but previously it was perfectly fine to euthanise your pet dogs yourself and this is what happens on alot of farms with 'working' dogs.

The Animal Welfare Act obviously means we have a duty of care for our animals but if they are suffering then it could probably be justified.


----------



## Ghostface (May 31, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I would take it to the vet but there is plenty of people which couldn't. Not everyone can afford to pay their prices hence why a lot of animals are mistreated due to having no vet care.


If the pets owner cannot afford to treat the animal when/if something may happen to it, then they should have considerd that before they took on the animal. Not fair at all to take it on knowing full well that if it got ill, you wouldn't be able to or may not be able to do anything about it. I know peoples circumstances can change overnight but that should always be taken into consideration. They aren't invincable, they get ill too and if that can't be prepared for then the animal is probably better off not in that persons care.

The cost of euthanasing them - no I don't think they should give discounts. You're using their services, their knowledge and giving your animal a decent end to it's life and personally I wouldn't put a price on that.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Ghostface said:


> If the pets owner cannot afford to treat the animal when/if something may happen to it, then they should have considerd that before they took on the animal. Not fair at all to take it on knowing full well that if it got ill, you wouldn't be able to or may not be able to do anything about it. I know peoples circumstances can change overnight but that should always be taken into consideration. They aren't invincable, they get ill too and if that can't be prepared for then the animal is probably better off not in that persons care.
> 
> The cost of euthanasing them - no I don't think they should give discounts. You're using their services, their knowledge and giving your animal a decent end to it's life and personally I wouldn't put a price on that.


I completely agree but not everyone are like that. There are a lot of people out there which don't think about anything which can happen in the future and therefore if an animal gets ill they don't have the funds to treat it.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I completely agree but not everyone are like that. There are a lot of people out there which don't think about anything which can happen in the future and therefore if an animal gets ill they don't have the funds to treat it.


So why then should a vet give a discount? Its not their fault some people are too shortsighted to realise they cant afford to care for an animal if it has become ill and they dont have insurance.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> So why then should a vet give a discount? Its not their fault some people are too shortsighted to realise they cant afford to care for an animal if it has become ill and they dont have insurance.


Yes I know what you mean but it is about the animals, not the money.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> Yes I know what you mean but it is about the animals, not the money.


Thats also very easy to say when its not you thats losing out.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> Thats also very easy to say when its not you thats losing out.


I care the world for my animals, I don't see why any vets should be different. I would not be happy if I was a vet, saw a dog come in with bad health and they couldn't let you do anything due not having so much money. I would feel very bad not to give it any treatment and let it suffer just because the owners cannot afford your help.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Whilst ownership may well be about the animal, its also about the responsibility of ownership and that includes the financing of said animal/s. From before they enter your life as a pet or part of your collection to the end of their life as your animal. The owner is there for the animal equally as much as the animal is present for yours.

Vets are as said, a business, they can not just apply a no cost situation to every animal that must be pts because of lack of funds from the ownership.

If this is the case, what is to stop others from then turning upon same vet and asking for a discount on examination, testing or treating the animals, based primarily upon the facts that they offered said 'party' a discount putting their animal down.

No, it is not an acceptable form of business for a vet, everyone has said it, they are providing you and your animal/s a service, from the start to the end, why should they provide a loss for them for the loss of the animals in question?

R


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

no i dont think they should they provide a service


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

it should be free, vets should tbh i think get there money from the government


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Its a buisness theyre in it for money why shouldnt they charge the full ammount?


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I have never really saw them as being a business. I thought vets do what they do for their passion for animals, seems like they don't.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> it should be free, vets should tbh i think get there money from the government


So now the government should fund you keeping a pet?

A vets bill for putting an animal to sleep is never that expensive that money cannot be raised from somewhere. If you dont have insurance then sell something or get a second job.

Suck it up. Some vets will allow you to participate in a payment plan but too many people just dont bother paying so why should they bother?

Just because YOU decide to own a pet, they should be put out? I think not.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I have never really saw them as being a business. I thought vets do what they do for their passion for animals, seems like they don't.


All due respect, but l think and find that a relatively naive statement.

Of course they are passionate about animals, hence why they took the years of education and study to become skilled in their craft.

But even vets have to be paid for their skills, experiences and services, and unless they are private practitioners, they will belong to a practice, and as such deserve to be paid.

R


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> All due respect, but l think and find that a relatively naive statement.
> 
> Of course they are passionate about animals, hence why they took the years of education and study to become skilled in their craft.
> 
> ...


You have got me there : victory:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> All due respect, but l think and find that a relatively naive statement.
> 
> Of course they are passionate about animals, hence why they took the years of education and study to become skilled in their craft.
> 
> ...


That's five years of study, or six if you study at Cambridge.

It's also five (or six) years of student debt!

If it was only about the money, I'm sure there would be better paid professions requiring less training.

According to the web site I just found, a vet with five years experience averages £48k - nice salary but cannot compare even to a GP


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Vets are a business. You have to pay them for the service they provide. As a parallel I wouldn't expect an undertaker to bury my loved ones for free and that's a LOT more emotional.

I think in general they are expensive for what you get. Maybe they are good value for dogs and cats, but for reptiles it's a different story.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

No, I do not think this service should be provided free of cost.

Vets train hard and work hard, they deserve to be paid for the work they do. Some vets overheads are huge, dont think they all make large salaries.

Imagine you are a bricklayer, someone cant afford to buy a house that you worked on but needed somewhere to live, should they have that house without paying you or the other workers involved?
Should a supermarket give away food free because some idiot spent all their money on booze, clothes and night clubbing?
examples could go on and on.......

There are charities that help in some circumstances and some vets do allow customers to spread the cost of vets bills.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Angi said:


> No, I do not think this service should be provided free of cost.
> 
> Vets train hard and work hard, they deserve to be paid for the work they do. Some vets overheads are huge, dont think they all make large salaries.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with doing it for free. My one charges £150 to euthanise any animal. If you have a little mouse, it will cost you £150 just to euthanise it. And that is for only 5 minutes work.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I don't agree with doing it for free. My one charges £150 to euthanise any animal. If you have a little mouse, it will cost you £150 just to euthanise it. And that is for only 5 minutes work.


Bonus if its cows your getting rid of then  Sucks if its mice.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

argentine_boa said:


> I don't agree with doing it for free. My one charges £150 to euthanise any animal. If you have a little mouse, it will cost you £150 just to euthanise it. And that is for only 5 minutes work.










and I thought our vet was expensive.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't think it is unreasonable. Most vets cover the costs not only of putting the animal to sleep but to also safelyt disposing of thier remains in a respectful manner. I wouldnt put a cost on that at all.

I know that some vets won't change thier price but all of our vets up here have different charges for varying animals. A mouse would not cost half as much as say a cat to have put to sleep.


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

No, I don't think there should be a discount. Vets need to make money as much as any business - and costs do add up for them - price of drugs, syringes, waste disposal, their time, petrol, equipment etc - all needs to be paid for somehow. By paying a vet to put your animal to sleep you (should!) know that you're getting a professional service that yes, you will need to pay for, but will be the quickest and most humane way of ending a suffering animal's pain. 

If somebody can't afford the vets' bills for euthanasia as well as treating live animals then they shouldn't have the animal. If an animal needs putting to sleep due to ill health or age it's our duty as responsible animal owners to make sure it happens as soon as it is needed, regardless of cost.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> Mine charged £150 to put down a small golden labrador. For some reason I don't think it cost that much to do.


 
you may be suprised how much it costs for the body to be removed, i know when a horse died at the stables i work at, it costs a hell of a lot to remove them body, as it all has to be defra licensed etc

lee


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

No way does it cost £150 for a mouse put to sleep. i paid £4.20 for a hamster and im pretty sure prices have not risen so much since.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cost 40 to put cat to sleep and extra to b turned in to glue!!!


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

tombraider said:


> No way does it cost £150 for a mouse put to sleep. i paid £4.20 for a hamster and im pretty sure prices have not risen so much since.


This vet does a standard £150 for any animal whatsoever regardless of what it is


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> This vet does a standard £150 for any animal whatsoever regardless of what it is


that is very high my mother dog cost me 37.50


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

sw3an29 said:


> that is very high my mother dog cost me 37.50


It is, he was very high priced. I don't use him anymore, as he isn't here anymore.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Dunno about this one .... Well £150 is very expensive; my cat costabout £40 when she needed to go. But i suppose whatever the cost , a dignified passing away is paramount.


----------

